# Kein Bild mehr bei Plasma?



## snapstar123 (18. August 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, wie oben schon beschrieben gibt mir der Plasma Fernseher von Panasonic kein Bild mehr.
Gestern ging alles noch aber dann auf einmal kein Bild mehr, es ist schwarz das Bild als wenn er aus währe aber der Ton geht noch.
Selbst über die Playstation oder PC ist das selbe kein Bild aber Ton.
Jetzt bräuchte ich eure Hilfe an was kann es liegen, ich habe schon alle Kabel überprüft usw.
Ich würde mich sehr auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Z28LET (18. August 2010)

Bei nem LCD hätte ich aufs Netzteil oder die Starterplatine gesetzt.
Ich weis allerdings nicht, in wie weit man das auf einen Plasma TV übertragen kann.

Wenns noch in der Garantie ist, den Service beauftragen.
Schätze aber mal nicht, oder?


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2010)

Nein leider keine Garanti mehr.
Ich habe mal mehr Infos eingeholt und ich glabe das, dass Panel im Ars... ist.
Schade eigentlich danke aber trozdem für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2010)

Vlt. gibt es ja einen TV-laden bei Dir, der "alteingesessen" ist und den checken kann. Diese Läden würde Dich dann auch nicht veräppeln, d.h. wenn da vlt. nur ne Kleinigkeit defekt ist, machen die das auch für nur zB 80€.


----------



## FatBoo (19. August 2010)

Weiß jetzt nicht, wie das bei Panasonic ist, aber Samsung, Sony usw. bieten einen Vor-Ort-Service, sprich, der Techniker kommt direkt ins Haus und tauscht dort ggf. die Teile aus, die einen Defekt aufweisen.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. August 2010)

O.K. danke Leute, ich werde mal zu dem Fachhandel gehen denn ich sehr gut kenne.
Der wird mir ja sagen was defekt ist bzw. ist das Panel defekt so wie es aussieht mit ein paar Infos dnk Google gefunden.
Mal schauen was das kosten würde wenn es zu teuer ist kann man ja schon sich einen neuen kaufen.
Ich danke euch für die Hilfe, der Thread kann geschlossen werden , Mfg Snapstar


----------

